# Black Cat Missing - Aylesbury



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all

Placing this on behalf on my friend as her next door neighbour's cat has went missing.

She's pure black, named Tinkerbell and wearing a silver collar. She was last seen on Monday 2nd Nov in the Quarrendon Area of Aylesbury.

Please pm me if you have any info on the much loved and miss cat. She's terrified of fireworks so hopefully she hasnt wondered too far.

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just thought i'd let you's know that i received some bads news earlier with regards to Tinkerbell the missing cat.
The owners recieved a phone call today saying that they're cat had been found but am affraid that it was found at the side of the road, am affraid that it was hit by a car and there was nothing anyone could do for it.

Regards, Kelly


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope she finds her.. )


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Karen

I just posted an up date the cat was found dead at the side of the road x


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kelly27 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> I just posted an up date the cat was found dead at the side of the road x


oh :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Sad to hear this news. I hope she's not that dead cat.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

No that's not good  sleep tight xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> No that's not good  sleep tight xx


Ohh.. That was horrible. So sorry for your loss. :crying:


----------

